# How many hives should be placed on a acre of high density cherries?



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm thinking it's 2. Also, how much is a fair pollination price?

Thank you.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

It seems that I put about 12 colonies out in the midst of cherry trees for one apple orchard. He can only have maybe 5 acres of cherries where I put the bees. 

Not sure what pollination prices are worth in Ca. Here its in the neighborhood of 60 bucks per colony.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What are high density cherries?
$75.00-$80.00

Get your prices up Brian. Guys around Wolcott are getting prices close to $100.00 on apples.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

$100.00 on apples??? Dang. Maybe I am a bit low. Maybe I will bump it to $70.00 this year.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

Listen to Mark. Definitely increase your prices. You are running a business with quite a bit of expenses. Your professionalism demands you are compensated appropriately.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

It doesn't hurt to ask. You might just get what you ask for.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

You guys aren't in Calif. $35 is about all you will get for cherries after almonds, and you will most likely get sprayed.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Dang. I wouldn't do it for 35 bucks.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

300+ trees per acre is called high density planting.

I read a couple sites online, one was put out by Oregon back in 2007 and they were suggesting 2 hives per acre.

Jim- when do growers spray and can you pull them out before they do and if so how much time is needed before its safe to move them back in?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Flyer Jim said:


> You guys aren't in Calif. $35 is about all you will get for cherries after almonds, and you will most likely get sprayed.


Better to walk away from that sort of deal don't ya think?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

To me it's not worth loading up and hauling my hives anywhere unless it's at least 8 hives, for at least $50 each and not too long of a drive...


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

sqkcrk said:


> Better to walk away from that sort of deal don't ya think?


I quit doing cherries about 5 years ago. It's the # of hives in Calif in March. If you are from one of the cold states are you going to take those big hives back home and put them in the snow? Or let them sit in cherries for 4 or 5 weeks while you find a truck to take your bees home?


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Weather can take a huge bite out of pollination time, cherries bloom for about 2 weeks early in the season so the weather has to be good. If the weather is bad a few days, double the number of bees and there is a high probability of getting good fruit set. A guy I know has cherries in the Michigan peninsula area. He puts 4 colonies per acre if the forecast shows more than 3 days of adverse weather during bloom.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Not Cherries so 
FWIW

I put 10 hives on 2 acres of High dens. Blueberry
I asked the farmer who came up with hives per.acre?
She had not been happy with previous years outcome
Having a total of 5 hives 
She went on to say a friend has a Dr. in Ag. along with being 3rd generation Ag.farmer 
said do it right use 10 hives  5 per acre !



I got $35 per and know I'm low

Next year, asking for 50-55 
Yes I have fat,happy special bees  they are worth every penny


----------

